# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  1 Week te vroeg ongesteld met pil

## Chellie

Lieve mensen,

Ik heb een brandende vraag. 

Ik slik al een aantal jaar de pil en een jaar lang heb ik het ritme: 2 keer een strip doorslikken en dan een stopweek. Vergeet bijna nooit een pil. Dit ging altijd goed totdat ik vorige maand merkte dat ik wat donkere afscheiding ontdekte.
Deze maand heb ik goed opgelet op het slikken van de pil en was dit weer het geval 1 week voordat ik ongesteld zou worden, donkere afscheiding plus dat ik vanochtend wakker werd met rood bloed: ongesteld dus. 

Hier schrok ik van aangezien ik pas volgende week zondag ongesteld zou moeten worden.

Ik heb geen SOA en ik denk niet dat ik zwanger kan zijn aangezien ik zorgvuldig de pil slik en aangezien ik nu ongesteld ben.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Of kan vertellen wat het kan zijn?
Kan het liggen aan mijn pil dat hij te ligt wordt? 

Hopelijk kunnen jullie mij geruststellen!

Bedankt alvast!

Groetjes Chellie

----------

